# 3D Ring aus Glas ?



## zipo4ifn (24. Dezember 2005)

Hallo @ all
Ich habe eine Grafik erstellt und möchte diese jetzt mit einem 3D Glas Ring aufwerten, aber ich hab fast drei Stunden mit Relief, Glaseffekt, Masken und co rumprobiert, und es sah alles nicht so richtig nach meinen Vorstellungen aus.
Meine Frage :

Wie ist es möglich diesen Ring, in 3D und durchsichtig (aber mit Spiegelung) zu erstellen ?

p.s. Hab schon hier im Forum gesucht, aber nichts gefunden womit sich mein Problem lösen ließe.

Mfg Zipo


----------



## da_Dj (24. Dezember 2005)

Google & Forumssuche nach *Aqua / Glas Buttons* wird dir sicher weiterhelfen, dass du das Ganze dann natürlich entsprechend deiner Form abwandeln musst ist ja klar  Vielleicht dann noch der hier -> http://photoshopcafe.com/tutorials/orbs/orbs.htm

Dein Bender kommt mir vertraut vor, du bist aber nicht aussem pOT oder?  ;-]


----------



## zipo4ifn (26. Dezember 2005)

So hab mich mal versucht. Ein paar Linien sind noch nicht richtig aber das "Feintuning"
kommt ja noch, aber vielen Dank für den Tipp, als ich das Tutorial so gelesen habe, bin ich wieder auf den Regler 'Fläche' gekommen, womit sich die Grundlage für Glas hervorragend gestalten lässt.

@Da Dj: poT ? Ne keine Ahnung was das ist   . War bis vor nem Monat Co-Leader von 
nem Counterstrike Clan, und da konnte man die Avatare im Internen auswählen.   Die Musik die ihr da produziert find ich ziemlich gut ; ). Haste Bock mal was zusammen zu produzieren ?

Mein Glas Ring:


----------



## zipo4ifn (27. Dezember 2005)

So hier ist das Endergebniss :


----------



## Philip Kurz (27. Dezember 2005)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass das Photoshopforum kein Showroom ist (;-]), ist dir der Glasring
im ersten Beispiel recht gut gelungen. Leider ist er in der fertigen Grafik qualitativ ein wenig
abgedriftet. Das könnte u.a. an dem leichten "Schein nach außen" liegen. Gerade links, im
Bereich des Balkens, wirkt der Ring viel zu schwammig. Vielleicht hilft eine leichte Kontur,
den Ring wieder "knackig" dastehen zu lassen.


----------



## zipo4ifn (28. Dezember 2005)

Danke für die Kritik, wollte das Forum nicht als Showroom missbrauchen ^^.
Mir gefällt auch die Neigung des Ringes noch nicht, mit dem Schein nach Außen hast du ins Schwarze getroffen. Ich glaub ich starte noch mal nen Versuch, denn poste ich aber in die Werkstatt.


----------

